

Interview with Manoj Bhargava, the 'Billionaire Monk' - rehack
http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/the-buck-stops-here/manoj-bhargava-the-billionaire-monk/228920

======
rehack
This guy was a virtual unknown till about a short time back. Billionaire and
arguably the richest person of Indian origin in US. Choosing to keep a low
profile, but coming out as it was not helping his charity work. Spent 12 years
of his life in ashrams in India. And then later on did several Entrepreneurial
stints in US.

His story is as inspiring and as crazy as it gets. In this interview he claims
to spend 90% of his income on charity. Offers several gems of insights into
his thinking. The one comparing the choices of spending money, with the
choices of coming down from a roof, for example.

But as Barkha says at the end of the interview, it may be difficult for him to
remain anonymous now.

